# when heat pressing t-shirt vinyl to a polo, should it be 100% cotton? 50/50 something else?



## lil carl (Apr 14, 2009)

hi all

ive had an enquiry about some t-shirts and wondering what is the best thing too look for when heat pressing t-shirt vinyl onto a polo t-shirt? does it need to be 100% cotton or poly/cotton blend or does this not matter.

all help is grately appreciated.

thanks

carl


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Vinyl can be applied to all cotton, blended, or all poly garments.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

lil carl said:


> hi all
> 
> ive had an enquiry about some t-shirts and wondering what is the best thing too look for when heat pressing t-shirt vinyl onto a polo t-shirt? does it need to be 100% cotton or poly/cotton blend or does this not matter.
> 
> ...


I would also like to note that if it is a poly/cotton or 100% Poly dark colored fabric, then you will want to find a film that is thick enough to be opaque on those fabrics.


----------



## teddy_duchamp (Mar 29, 2010)

i have tried some different materials out there...granted i dont do all that much...yet...what i look for is feel on garment, finish, ease of use and price.

ive tried thermoflex, joto's and some siser products. i want to stick with one sooner rather than later. hoping to try some more


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

When pressing left chest of a polo, you have to use a mousepad or teflon pillow to ensure that your press avoids contact with buttons, collar & seams. I have had problems with poly/cotton blends when using a teflon pillow - I end up with a discoloration where the pillow was. I'm not talking about a humidity impression (reds often turn color under the press, but later return to normal color). Supposedly, this impression/discoloration goes away or becomes nearly invisible when the shirt is washed.... If you are going to use a poly or poly blend polo, I'd recommend you test it first.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Like everyone has said, you can do vinyl on any of the above.

However, by far my favorite are the 100% poly's that are smooth...like the new dri/tech materials. Harriton M315 is a great one, but there are many others. They are a little pricier than some of the cotton and 50/50's but I think they look great with vinyl and have been able to sell them at a big premium. Some of the other material have too much texture, and I feel they look better embroidered. The tech materials look like they were made for vinyl. 

Good luck!
Nick


----------

